# Wynn filter flapper?



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Has anyone tried to modify their Wynn filter for the HF 2 HP DC to accept a flapper through the top to keep the filter clean? I have been brainstorming a bit and thought I'd see if anyone has tried this or has any input on such an idea. It doesn't seem to complicated, but I want to get opinions too. Thanks! 

Adam


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

I have yet to convert mine to a wynn canister but I am as well interested if someone has done this and how they went about doing, and if they had favorable results


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll tell how...*

Based on what's inside the Jet cannisters I have. There is a bearing at the top, a shaft with 2 vanes of stiff plastic...could be Formica or ABS, and a bar across the bottom with a bearing to keep the assembly up.
The shaft can be either continuous or or a flat with 2 - 1/2" rounds attached/welded on. The flat would make it much easier to add the vanes or flappers on opposing sides. The flat could be made of hardwood also rather than metal. The top shaft need to be threaded for a jamb nut, or your handle needs to have a set screw to bite on the shaft. 
Shouldn't be too difficult to fab up something...... :blink: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Wynn does not recommend a flapper it shortens the life of the filter. They recommend blowing it out with air while it is connected.

There words not mine.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Wynn does not recommend a flapper it shortens the life of the filter. They recommend blowing it out with air while it is connected.
> 
> There words not mine.


I contacted Wynn industries awhile back regarding this matter, as well as to find out how to wash their filters (because I thought I had read I could with the one I purchased). 

They informed me that I was mistaken on both accounts :no:, and that explained why I couldn't find the information regarding either applications on their website. 

If you are thinking about doing this, contact them, and ask them how you might go about doing it. If they "approve" of it, they ARE very helpful in that aspect. They have excellent customer service.

Fabian


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll keep you informed of what I do. I have done the compressed air thing, but it was still pretty packed in. I was hoping a flapper would gently persuade the dust out. I wonder why Wynn's filters are so different than the other pleated filters used by the companies that do have filters on them?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

A Thien baffle or separator will go a long way to avoiding the packed filter problem. I use mine and simply tap down the filter to knock the dust down after each use. I have been running my rig for 2+ years like this and the Wynn still looks brand new.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

dbhost said:


> A Thien baffle or separator will go a long way to avoiding the packed filter problem. I use mine and simply tap down the filter to knock the dust down after each use. I have been running my rig for 2+ years like this and the Wynn still looks brand new.


I have the Wynn filter as well and have been using the compressed air routine. It works but I agree that there is still a good bit of material packed between the pleats

I have heard about the Thein baffle/separator concept but have little working knowledge of it. Does anyone have a link they would be willing to share that we give me some good detail interms of how to utilize one in my small garage operation?

Thanks


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a Thein baffle. The dust packing the filter is the fine talc stuff that doesn't get separated. I probably just need to air hose it more often.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm. Mine never gets packed. And I don't blow it out all that much... I have been through at least 4 barrel changes since I put it together, so 220 gallons of stuff... I have about 2 cups of the talc / wood flour in my lower bag. Filter still looks brand spanking new... Maybe if the dust collection from my Ridgid Sander worked better the story would be different!


----------

